

Your Mac, iPhone or iPad may have left Apple with a serious security risk - troyhunt
http://www.troyhunt.com/2013/04/your-mac-iphone-or-ipad-may-have-left.html

======
richardwhiuk
This really isn't a bug. Whoever was snooping could do it while you are in
store instead.

There's really only two solutions here:

a) get rid of of public wifi points completely. This is compltely intractable.

b) encrypt your data sent over the internet so it doesn't matter if someone
snoops it. This is the only practical answer.

This is like someone realising 'ooh if I run Wireshark in promiscuous mode I
can snoop everyone on an unsecured network' but not wondering what the fix
would possibly be.

------
josso
Not a long time from private disclosure to public disclosure, but in reality
not much will change. Perhaps Apple could use a more unique SSID on their
networks e.g. "Apple Demo 2A422A" which would be different from store to
store.

On the other hand, there are so many places with free open wifi, which could
easily be used instead. I'm pretty sure most of the computers on campus have
connected to either McDonalds or one of the 4 different networks available in
public transport.

~~~
shocks
The SSID doesn't matter. Changing it will not help.

